# FSG - Field Solutions Holdings



## Ann (2 March 2006)

Detailed Quote for Thursday, March 02, 2006  

Company Name: 	 Freshtel Holdings Ltd
 ASX Code: FRE
 Shares Issued: 	 158,949,472
 Market Cap: 	 139.9 Million
 52-Week High: 	 0.98 on Thursday, January 26, 2006
 52-Week Low: 	 0.17 on Monday, May 16, 2005
 Average Price: 	 0.7053 (50-day)   0.3642 (200-day)
 Average Volume: 	 1,063,200 (50-day)   494,100 (200-day)
Official Listing Date:  	26 April, 2005
Share Registry:  	COMPUTERSHARE INVESTOR SERVICES PTY LIMITED

Directors / Senior Management:
Mr Les Taylor (Chairman)
Mr Michael Carew (Director, Managing Director, CEO)
Mr David Elbourn (Director, CFO)
Mr Peter Warner (Director, Investor Relations)
Mr Sebastian Filzek (Director)
Ms Jan Macpherson (General Counsel)
Company Secretary: 	Ms Jan Macpherson 

Internet Address  	http://www.freshtelholdings.com

Company profile from the Company's web site:

_Freshtel Holdings Limited is an Australian Internet Telephony company developing and marketing VoIP (Voice over Internet Protocol) telephony products and services. VoIP (or IP Telephony) is a technology that allows voice telephone calls to be made over an IP network such as the Internet, rather than the traditional Public Switched Telephone Network (PSTN).

Freshtel Holdings Limited comprises three separate channels and an internal research and development (R&D) arm. Each channel has its own brand and performs a different business function.

    * Freshtel Pty Limited retails VoIP services using the Firefly softphone.
    * Virbiage Pty Limited manufactures and sells VoIP handsets and other hardware.
    * Voicestream Networks Pty Limited provides wholesale call termination and turnkey VoIP software services.

These channels are backed up by Freshtel R&D Pty Limited, a dedicated VoIP R&D business._


----------



## son of baglimit (2 March 2006)

*Re: FRE -  Freshtel Holdings Ltd*

take it from me - the fun is over


----------



## Cyph (3 March 2006)

*Re: FRE -  Freshtel Holdings Ltd*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> take it from me - the fun is over




why's that?


----------



## MoMoney (3 March 2006)

ive riden this one since 35c.  Im out now, but keeping a eye on it.  Maybe a while before it runs again?


----------



## son of baglimit (3 March 2006)

for a while FRE was just about the only VOIP provider in the land - it will soon be swamped by heaps of others - ie value gone


----------



## tekram (6 March 2006)

It's all about how good the technology is? This is reportedly state of the art 10x better than skype, which was bought by yahoo if my memory serves me correct for approx 2billion. If your research goes back that far have a look at an old voip code was VNA got to $3.50 odd on nothing. My people tell me this is good,  you just have to be patient.


----------



## nickm (27 April 2006)

I also think this is a dead stock, tomorrow will be interesting seeing a lot of shares come out of escrow.

I also got in at about 30 cents but sold well before it started declining.

There is too much competition for voip and google is also entering into this as well as Skype which are both for free, so why pay for a similar service?

For the normal Joe Smith the fact that the technology may be better is irrelevant.

Nick


----------



## RichKid (27 April 2006)

I had a look at this after reading a news article about a deal they did in the UK, apparently more rumoured for local supermarkets- buy a voip kit over the counter and call people on the network for free.

I thought this was an EW intermediate wave4 correction but after the recent activity this may be a corrective major wave 2 unfolding, the lows keep going lower.


----------



## pharaoh (28 April 2006)

Only a fw supermarkets are selling their kits aren't they?
Maybe once that changes and they ann it, it will take off again. 

You guys should get into BRO while it's early, or ENG
I will buy FRE when it gets to about 50c


----------



## Ann (29 April 2006)

Time for a chart update......

This has seen better days but who knows what an announcement could do to the price?


----------



## DaForce (18 September 2006)

Having a look this morning maybe the uptrend will continue?


----------



## Fab (18 September 2006)

ENG is the way to go I believe I don't think FRE is that good


----------



## Vainglorious (18 September 2006)

tekram said:
			
		

> It's all about how good the technology is? This is reportedly state of the art 10x better than skype,




Betamax was technologically better than VHS and we all know how that turned out (for those of us old enough to remember).  Technological supremacy is only worthwhile if the market (a) wants it (b) is prepared to pay for it.


----------



## DaForce (6 October 2006)

FRE has been steadily climbing latley and has had some positive announcements.  It looks like its about to hit a 0.67 line of resistance.  Maybe a breakthrough next week will see it climb into fresh air?  Anyone else keeping an eye on this one?  I hold a small amount of FRE.


----------



## thecountof (16 November 2006)

What is news on this stock?

Talk seems to have stopped and moved to ENG but it has done nothing and FRE keeps climbing after the dip.


----------



## DaForce (23 November 2006)

Tesco obviously see something in this company.  Another 5M in.  Good times ahead?


----------



## Synergy (18 December 2007)

Not sure if anyone follows this at all but a major ann out today regarding an alliance with Siemens to release voice over internet protocol technology as an out of the box product. With Siemens being a major player in the world market this is major news. Obviously not the best day to be releasing positive anns though.


----------



## So_Cynical (17 January 2010)

Freshtel trading at around 0.008  cents lately...gone are the heady days of $1 per share...according to the 2009 annual report there burning through 300K a month and pretty much all the senior management have been replaced.

Anyone know what happened? the 2009 annual report reads like a train wreck investigation. 

http://www.freshtelholdings.com/media/reports/annual/


----------



## So_Cynical (12 November 2015)

FRE trading at 0.001 - 0.002 CPS and looking for opportunities according to the 2015 Annual report, funny thing is that they said the same thing (almost a cut and paste) in the 2013 annual report...what the hell is taking so long?, directors have not been paid fees since 2011.

Never looked at stocks trading this low before, it's a very binary type of proposition, double your money or lose everything...heads or tails.


----------



## System (1 May 2017)

On May 1st, 2017, Freshtel Holdings Limited (FRE) changed its name and ASX code to Field Solutions Holdings Limited (FSG).


----------



## gkh (6 November 2020)

latest business update for Field Solutions Holdings


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 November 2020)

About FSG 

_FSG provides, builds and operates “true broadband networks” specifically for rural, regional and remote Australia.  FSG is a licensed Australian telecommunications carrier, providing services via its own telecommunications network (trading under the brands ‘JustISP’ and “Ant Communications) and a NBNco Retail Service Provider._


> Currently, FSG is preparing responses in partnership with several Local Governments to take part in the $83M Federal Government Regional Digital Connectivity Program (RDC).  This program is designed to provide significant funding for the construction of telecommunications infrastructure to areas that are not serviced today or are current poorly serviced.  This program closes on 17 of November 2020, with the results being released in Q3 FY21.





> Early this year, the New South Wales Government released an EOI for its GigState Initiative.  This program is a $400M funding program for Regional Connectivity.  During October 2020 the program was paused due to “changing market conditions”.



- would be a tricky one, in this wide brown land.  Maybe the satellite comms might work (if user willing to pay for it)


> FSG completed its final certification with NBNco for its Business Satellite Service (BSS) Access Bandwith Service Layer 3 (ABSL3).  So that today, FSG are the first carrier in Australia to deliver all released nbn™ product offerings across Residential, Business and Wholesale markets through both our direct retail and B2B (wholesale) channels


----------



## gkh (9 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> About FSG
> 
> _FSG provides, builds and operates “true broadband networks” specifically for rural, regional and remote Australia.  FSG is a licensed Australian telecommunications carrier, providing services via its own telecommunications network (trading under the brands ‘JustISP’ and “Ant Communications) and a NBNco Retail Service Provider._
> 
> ...



 This has nothing to do with satellite comms. It is fixed wireless running off the NBN backbone


----------



## greggles (16 April 2021)

Huge breakout for FSG today after announcing that it has been awarded $20.475 million from the Federal Government's $82 million Regional Connectivity Program Fund (RCP). The funding is for the construction of network infrastructure across five states in 12 local government areas.

This will provide a nice boost to FSG's bottom line:



> The construction phase of the projects is planned to commence in August 2021, with revenue flowing from these networks as early as H2 FY22.


----------



## finicky (16 April 2021)

Highly unattractive historically


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 April 2021)

finicky said:


> Highly unattractive historically



FSG has only been up and running for 4 years. The stale older numbers are for Freshtel


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 April 2021)

fresh high today ... no news, but probably second breath after news of 16 April






(not held,,, and too late)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 July 2021)

Field Solutions Holdings (ASX: FSG), Australia's leading rural, regional, and remote challenger telecommunications carrier, is pleased to announce it has been awarded an additional $0.9M from the Federal Government’s Mobile Blackspots Program Round 5a to trial domestic roaming. 

Highlights 

Funding of $0.9M
Trial of domestic roaming  
Sites in NSW and QLD 
FSG to launch the Regional Australia Network, Australia’s true 4th MNO
Delivering 4G, 5G and IoT services 

_small beer_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 September 2021)

_Telecommunications Carrier for rural, regional and remote Australia_ 


> _We connect the underserviced and bridge the digital divide between metro and rural Australia, digitally enabling key industries such as agriculture, agribusiness, resources  and mining_




Field Solutions Holdings Limited is in a TH, looking to raise $15million in a placement priced at 16.5¢ share.

The pricing is pretty skinny as the company was trading at 17c prior.


> _FSG is in an expansion phase, and is planning to build 16 new networks. On completion, it  would take the Field Solutions network to about 187,000 square kilometres, and make it the largest non NBN fixed  wireless network in Australia._




_.... That is selective. Not much high density, high traffic urban locations;  but lots of paddocks included!!_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 September 2021)

took in more than first planned ... nothing for retail?  Closed higher at 18.5c

*Highlights *

• _Successful institutional placement raising $20M 
• Commitments for greater than $40M ($25M above planned raise) 
• Strong support from new and existing institutional and sophisticated investors 
• Proceeds from the capital raising will be used to continue funding FSG’s organic growth strategy and provide flexibility when assessing inorganic growth opportunities _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 October 2021)

now 23.5c

_Telecommunications Carrier for rural, regional and remote Australia_

_FSG has added another regional player:_

*FSG acquires TasmaNet Pty Ltd. Expands into Tasmanian market*

    • Annualised revenues more than $19M
    • Forecast transaction EBITDA of $1.25M ($2.5M+ including synergies) 
    • Initial consideration circa $13M on a debt free cash free basis ($12M Net)
    • Additional earn out consideration of up to $2M
    • Delivers Tasmania’s largest fixed wireless network
    • Delivers software automated cloud computing and managed services capability
    • Delivers substantial revenue from Government and Enterprise clients across Tasmania and Southern Queensland


*TasmaNet *is a _provider of premium digital solutions, specialising in business & Government. It has been operating since 2004 and has grown to become a leader in digital innovation. TasmaNet built and operates a wireless data network covering most of the Tasmanian population and some of the most remote parts of the state. Along with its own premium network, it also offers enterprise-grade nbn™ broadband throughout Australia and were the first RSP in the country to deliver Enterprise Ethernet services on the day it went live and quickly demonstrated that Enterprise Ethernet is a product that can appeal to SME and mid market customers. TasmaNet has three secure private cloud nodes spread across the country, which allows customers to procure and manage virtual compute and storage infrastructure and resources via its self-service customer portals. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 June 2022)

after doing the telco shuffle (down, down) FSG put on 45% , to 14.5c today

... selected as exclusive preferred supplier for enterprise Managed Desktop, Network and general IT services for Kestrel Coal on a 5-year contract term. 

Highlights 
• Managed Network and Managed Services – circa $12M 
• Additional IT and Procurement Services – circa $13M  
• 5 Year contract term, delivering strong EBITDA return 
• Extends existing connectivity provision relationship 
• Leverages FSG’s Regional Australia Network telecommunications infrastructure 
• Services to be delivered from Emerald QLD, Hobart TAS and Brisbane QLD 
• Consolidates FSG’s growing position in mining vertical 



> “_The award of this enterprise contract to FSG validates and reinforces our strategy to build infrastructure and deploy full-time resources into rural, regional and remote Australia_”, outlines Andrew Roberts, CEO FSG.  and Agribusiness areas


----------

